# FREE Tickets to York Show including Sat. night show



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Just arrived home after 4 weeks of hard work overseas! I booked tickets for us to attend the York Show arriving on the Thursday and departing Monday including payment of the tickets for the Sat Night seperate show. My other half has just given me my belated birthday present. We are heading of for a 21 day tour of the USA.

So no York show for me!

Who ever can use the tickets, they will need to call up and tell them you have a new van to have the reg changed on the ticket but done this before and their is no issue!

So the first PM to arrive gets the tickets free of charge, shame for them to go to waste.

So get a move on and PM me if you want them

Stewart


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Stewart
see

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-33403-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Steve


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I don't have this name on the bookings form for camping with MHF.

maybe this is for general camping?

Angie, 
Marshall for York


----------



## 106799 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Stewart

Wow what a lovely birthday surprise - you lucky man.

I would love the tickets as we are hoping to go to the York show and we really wanted to see the sat night show but the tickets are limited and it is first come first served for whats available now.However, I am happy to pay you the full price for the show and sat night tickets and would not expect to get them for nothing.

My email address is [email protected] so please email if you still have them available.

Have a lovely holiday.

Sooh xxx


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Sorry for not getting back to everyone sooner. I was called away for some work reasons.

Anyway, I checked my inbox and the first message to arrive was from Antona so he is the lucky winner!

Sorry to everyone else!

I wish I had some for everyone!

Regards,

Stewart


----------

